# Northern Dreampipe Mods EON



## Rob Fisher (16/7/19)

I have managed to secure the first production EON in the world! The wood is over a hundred years old and comes from a very old bowling ball! It's a DNA60 mod and made in Scotland! I met Mel the modder in Stuttgart and I told him when he makes the first regulated mod I'm in... he only made mech squonkers before. The mod in the picture is the prototype and mine is currently being made.

The mod is completely hand made and takes about 50 hours of loving craftsmanship.

Here are the Bowls being used and I will score the Ivory insert as well!

Reactions: Winner 13 | Creative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (16/7/19)

That is a absolute stunner Rob, when a modder takes such special care to create a mod from such fine materials. It truelly shows the thought and workmanship that goes into that mod.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CJB85 (16/7/19)

I just got goosebumps...
It makes me mad all over again to think that authorities are trying to paint vaping with the same brush as smoking.

Happy for you Mr @Rob Fisher, this will be exceptional!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## klipdrifter (17/7/19)

This is truly a special kind of mod. Your one lucky vaper @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/7/19)

Oh my word, that looks gorgeous @Rob Fisher 
It has such lovely curves !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

